# Round bottom Wine?



## bucky902 (Oct 19, 2013)

I was talking with a guy who said that the round bottom bottles also had wine in them not just soda has anyone prof of this of is he just wrong ?


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2013)

Usually this is the round bottom bottle that held wine....


----------



## epackage (Oct 19, 2013)

I've never seen one of these found with a wine label, but I guess it's possible...


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 19, 2013)

> I've never seen one of these found with a wine label,


 I never seen one has anyone?


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 19, 2013)

chianti came in round bottom bottles wrapped with a basket called a fiasco. I think that the green bottle shown below is exactly that. 
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiasco_(bottle)
 that is the only round bottom bottle I know of from the last hundred
  years or so.


----------



## bucky902 (Oct 19, 2013)

> that is the only round bottom bottle I know of from the last hundred
> years or so


 Me to thank you


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re:  RE: Round bottom Wine?*

Hey, I have been collecting for 76+ years and I have learned two new things in the last two days.  DA!!  I never knew they made turn mold bottles by turning the blown bottle while it was still in the mold - to the point of twisting lines in the top of the neck before the bottle had the finish applied.  DA!!  This mold even had a bottom plate in it at the same time. Any help on this one appreciated.  RED Matthews


----------

